# Badger - Osteosarcoma, Amputation, and Chemo



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I have no advice. Just so glad he is happy now and hope he stays well for a LONG time. Would love to see photos of him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bk*

Welcome to you and Badger, BK!
I have no experience with this, but hope that others here can help.
Praying for Badger and you.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your sweet Badger. It's eerie to hear your story, it is so similar to what I went through with my Cookie. Cookie had her hind leg amputated once the diagnosis of osteosarcoma was given after months of mysterious limpness (they kept thinking it was a bone bruise). Afterwards, she went through four rounds of chemo with the drug, carboplatin, which was approximately $255/dose. Do you mean the four treatments cost a total of $1000? If not, $1000/treatment seems crazy!!

With Cookie getting chemo this way, I really didn't see a decrease in the quality of life. She did not display any of the possible side effects other than a slight decrease in appetite. When she didn't seem to want to eat, I would encourage her by putting something yummy within her kibble and she would proceed to eat a good amount. Or I would hand feed her. You should be aware that the drug does lower their white blood cell count at times and that count needs to be at a good level in order for the drug to be given each month. I used to give Cookie a pep talk every day of the week before her next dose to make sure her white blood cell count was good! Overall, I thought the chemo treatments definitely prolonged Cookie's life and allowed us to spend quality time with her. There were days where she didn't want to do much other than to chill out in the backyard under the big oak tree and then there were days where she was chasing birds/squirrels. 

All in all, Cookie's symptoms started in early February, she had her leg amputated in early June, and she passed in early October. Her oncologist told me that osteosarcoma is extremely aggressive but there has been cases where dogs live for 2-3 years with the diagnosis and proper treatment. I don't regret anything of the things we did for her because I truly felt that she benefited from it. She was happy up until the day she passed away. 

Best of luck with Badger and his diagnosis.


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies everyone!



Cookie's Mom said:


> she went through four rounds of chemo with the drug, carboplatin, which was approximately $255/dose. Do you mean the four treatments cost a total of $1000? If not, $1000/treatment seems crazy!!


We suspected that $1,000 per treatment was high. We'll dig in and do more research on other practices and vets in the DC area to see if this is the norm around here. All that said, the folks we have dealt with seem to be world-class.

Also, a big thanks for the insight to Cookie's battle. I'm sure she was a great friend and a strong girl to the end! I'm hopeful that Badger can respond to chemo in a similar fashion, with manageable side effects.

I remembered your thread from the RB forum on Cookie and just took another look at her story. She was a beautiful pup! Quite a coincidence that you mention the eeriness of Badger’s tale and Cookie’s battle… Similar to the help I know Cookie provided to you in college, Badger was my wife’s constant companion during her time in nursing school while I was working in another state. 

Badger’s always been kind of a lazy guy, so it’s funny when my wife tells stories about him grabbing a toy and wanting to play only when she’d break out the books for study!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Badger's diagnosis and surgery. Please go to the Tripawds website. They are a wonderful group of people and extremely knowledgeable regarding Tripawds and chemo. Harley was scheduled to have an amputation for an infiltrative lipoma but the pre-operative chest xray showed that he had two masses in his chest (not related to the leg). They made Harley an Honorary Tripawd! I followed many dogs on the site and made many forum friends and became very good friends with the family of a local tripawd who did (I think) 5 rounds of carboplatin. He has a very informative website as do many of the dogs
Hunter's Second Chance - Hunter’s Photo pages

Good luck. Badger will amaze you as a Tripawd as I'm sure he already has.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

bk1998 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Cookie was definitely one of a kind. :heartbeat I will forever miss her and her beautiful smile. I do want to thank you for your story because it has made me realize that I really did do everything I could for Cookie. I've been battling feelings of guilt over how long it took for her cancer to be diagnosed even though I took her to three different doctors to be looked at. She was felt all over and had xrays done but nothing showed up.

Badger sounds like a great pup and companion to your wife. I'm sure he was a great help during stressful exam periods! Please do continue to post about Badger's journey- I would love to hear how he is doing. Sometimes things will get rough and you will feel hopeless but never forget to cherish every moment with your golden boy. It was helpful to me to remember that during Cookie's journey through the tough times. Also, pics of Badger please...it's weird to keep talking about him when I can't picture what he looks like!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Your boy Badger sounds amazing. Good luck with your treatments. I wish you great success


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Badger and his (then) little brother Rugby:










One week post op (first time I caught him up one the couch):










Two and a half weeks post op, back in his favorite people watching spot on the patio:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Badger is a beauty, I am sorry you find yourself traveling down this road. My Bonnie Boo had Oral Osteosarcoma, She was diagnosed in August. We decided not to remove her lower jaw, but did opt to remove the tumors. She had two wonderful months before they grew back to the point she could no longer eat. We took a hike, watched the birds, and hamsters at Petsmart (she loved that), and went swimming before the vet arrived to set her free. I hope you get a great quality of life with your boy, Hugs and strength to you!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

What a beautiful boy Badger is! Seems like he is doing well as a tripawd!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love and best wishes to brave Badger!


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Badger's as happy as a clam and will be starting Doxorubicin treatments tomorrow. I'm worried about the toxicity of the doxorubicin, but he's very docile and the vet is going to take extra care to ensure that the IV doesn't get pulled (two folks to tend to him, one just to pet him and help keep him still). 

We knocked out a good bit of yard work yesterday to make sure he's got a nice clear path to the woods, as I guess his urine will be toxic for a few days as he clears the drug. 

More to follow!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a handsome fellow Badger is! Wishing you much more time with your sweet boy and a reaction-free chemo session.


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

A quick update...

Badger went in for his second treatment on Monday. So far, so good! He was a little bit lethargic around the fourth/fifth day following the first treatment, but his cell counts are good and he's still acting like his normal self.

Side note: I can't help but giggle every time I see him running on three legs now. His ears flap up and down like a bird from the hopping motion. It's great.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

All things considered, I am extremely happy for Badger and you that things are going as well as they are.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

bk1998 said:


> Side note: I can't help but giggle every time I see him running on three legs now. His ears flap up and down like a bird from the hopping motion. It's great.



You'll be amazed at what they can do on three legs. Cookie used to chase birds and squirrels! She never did that much when she had four legs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So glad that things are going well for you and Badger. He sure is a beauty!


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quick update - Today marks Badger's fourth Doxorubicin treatment. So far, so good. Around four days after his first treatment, he was a bit lethargic... but other than that, no side effects whatsoever.

His fur is growing in nicely... His incision scar is no longer visible.

A week ago, we spent some time at our friend's farm. Badger ran around quite a bit and enjoyed watching the horses (he's always liked horses... even when they're on TV, he picks his head up and watches them). He was one tired boy the next day, but still as happy as ever. It's so comforting to see him enjoying life without any pain.

I'll try to get a new picure or two up tonight.

Edit: Good news, today's x-ray came back clear.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now reading about beautiful Badger. Hope he continues to do well on the treatment and that he kicks this terrible disease.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

I am just reading about badger as well and am so glad that he is adjusting and feeling well. What a handsome boy!


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Badger went through his last round of chemo this week. We'll be heading back in a few weeks to discuss follow on treatment/medication, but at this time, all seems to be well.

This last round of chemo seemed to take a bit more out of him than the previous treatments... where Badger would show fatigue 3-4 days after his treatment, he was pretty sapped the day after this last one. Could be a product of a very fun, tiring weekend for him immediately proceeding his Monday session (another weekend at the farm, lots of running, exploring, and rolling in various things one might find on a farm  ).

He's getting his spunk back... and I'm happy to report that he's figured out how to lean back on to his hindquarters and shake without falling over. Before surgery, Badger was an expert 'shaker' performing quite often for a treat. We practiced up on the bed a few times to soften his landing... and the first few were indeed belly flops. But like everything else following his amputation, he adapted almost overnight.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry I've missed this thread. Badger sure is a handsome fellow! I'm so glad he responded well to treatment.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I had missed this thread before. So glad to see Badger doing so well. He's a handsome boy!


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's hoping Badger keeps on shaking for a very long time!!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I missed this thread before. I'm so happy Badger is doing so well!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Ditto with missing Badger's thread. I'm so glad he's adapting so well. They are incredible aren't they! This is the place to be for support, diet, immune care and most important prayers and Pawsitive thoughts. Sending prayers and hugs to you and Badger!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Badger*

I've been missing this thread. So glad to read that Badger is doing well!
What an adorable boy he is!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so glad things are going well for Badger. He's a beautiful boy


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad Badger is doing well. Your journey reads exactly like what we went through with our Henry several years ago.

Best of luck to you and Badger.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So glad to hear Badger is adapting so well and figuring out how to shake again!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Just checking in to see how Badger and you are doing! Great I hope!! ????????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Update*

So far, so good with Badger. He took a spill the other day when his lab brother bumped him on the stairs and he slid down on his belly, but he popped right back up like nothing had happened. 

After chemo, we've opted to stay away from additional medication. Our oncologist discussed a few, but the side effects all seemed to be more pronounced than the chemo, and we didn't want to put him through any rough patches of bleeds in the bladder or anything like that. 

So, we've got our happy pup, and we'll enjoy the ride, however long it may be.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Glad to hear badger is adjusting so well.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the update and picture. Atta boy Badger!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

How's you and Badger boy coming along? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Sage, my 11.5 year old lab mix, was diagnosed with osteosarcoma last Thursday and had her back right leg amputated yesterday. Luckily (hopefully), it was a week from when I noticed her limping until I got her to the vet, so I'm praying that the amputation as well as the chemo will take care of it.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Badger just had a nice trip to Wisconsin with us. At the end of every day, he was exhuasted from playing with the labradoodle we were visiting. A lot of fetching, rolling in the grass, and wandering along the woods. All in all, a great week!

He didn't have an opportunity to jump in the lake this trip, and frankly I would have been a bit worried if he had. One front leg doesn't seem like a good recipe for swimming... but then again, it might have been nice for him to get a little "low impact" exercise. Maybe later this summer when we go back!

All continues to be well. Badger's coat is growing back in nicely, his scar is clean and hard to notice, and he's still a very happy doggie. I'm so glad that his surgery and treatments have been able to give him the quality of life he's experiencing every day... I can honestly say there's nothing I would have done differently so far.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Good news and thanks for the update.



bk1998 said:


> he's still a *very happy doggie*.


That's good to read too.

Best of luck.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you for the update on Badger! Give the fella an ear rub for me!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Badger is continuing to do well, mobile enough to run when he wants to or when he hears the lid on the treat jar go *clink*. He has to put a little bit more effort into finding his balance when he finds something worth rolling all over in the yard... it's not easy staying upside down with three legs, apparently. :0)

We're scheduling a checkup for Badger soon... I am starting to notice a bit more fatigue here and there, and he seems to be having a bit more stiffness in his hind legs from time to time. I'm sure it's just his age showing, along with a bit of fatigue from the extra effort required to get around. But I still worry; every little thing I notice is now accompanied by that little voice in my head that says "could this be the cancer coming back/spreading?"

I try to enjoy each day, one day at a time...


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

bk1998 said:


> Badger is continuing to do well, mobile enough to run when he wants to or when he hears the lid on the treat jar go *clink*. He has to put a little bit more effort into finding his balance when he finds something worth rolling all over in the yard... it's not easy staying upside down with three legs, apparently. :0)
> 
> We're scheduling a checkup for Badger soon... I am starting to notice a bit more fatigue here and there, and he seems to be having a bit more stiffness in his hind legs from time to time. I'm sure it's just his age showing, along with a bit of fatigue from the extra effort required to get around. But I still worry; every little thing I notice is now accompanied by that little voice in my head that says "could this be the cancer coming back/spreading?"
> 
> I try to enjoy each day, one day at a time...


You are being very wise. I suggest seeing the vet sooner rather than later. As close as I was with Grin, and as much as I knew him, I still waited seeing the vet when I saw those "micro" changes. It would probably not have kept Grin alive longer, but I still should have acted sooner. It didn't help that each regular visit was still costing us nearly $150 a crack. I now have insurance for both Isolde and our new dog Maggie. While it won't cover regular vet visits, it will cover such horrible things as cancer, torn acl's, etc. I don't want to be put in a position where I have to weigh my dog's well being and what we have available, especially since I will be retiring next March. I hope all is well with Badger and that you end up "wasting" your money on what turns out to be nothing!!!


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well friends, I have to admit that I'm feeling a lot of angst tonight. Badger's battling something... Cancer, viral infection, or the like. We've had some difficulty getting on the new oncologists schedule, but have an appointment for Thursday. I'm not sure if we can wait that long, however, as Badger has suddenly (this weekend) become very lethargic, and today his eyes are showing a bit of discharge. We're headed to a vet first thing in the AM. 

Today, I've had trouble getting him up to go outside and to head down to his feeding spot in the basement. He's eating, but he's less enthusiastic about it, and tonight he tucked his tail as he ate. He's struggling to get around, either due to pain or weakness.

I'm worried. About him, about the road we may be heading down, about my wife and how she might cope with all of this, about my other dog (he's as needy as ever right now). 

Trying to stay positive.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Thinking of you and hoping for the best. Have Badger by your side the whole night so every second is a cherished moment. Perhaps he is just having an off day. Is a ER hospital available in your area that is affiliated with the oncologist?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

bk1998 said:


> Well friends, I have to admit that I'm feeling a lot of angst tonight. Badger's battling something... Cancer, viral infection, or the like. We've had some difficulty getting on the new oncologists schedule, but have an appointment for Thursday. I'm not sure if we can wait that long, however, as Badger has suddenly (this weekend) become very lethargic, and today his eyes are showing a bit of discharge. We're headed to a vet first thing in the AM.
> 
> Today, I've had trouble getting him up to go outside and to head down to his feeding spot in the basement. He's eating, but he's less enthusiastic about it, and tonight he tucked his tail as he ate. He's struggling to get around, either due to pain or weakness.
> 
> ...


 I know it's a lot easier said than done, but don't jump to the very worst conclusions yet. Have you seen your regular vet, or are you waiting for the Oncologist? Have you taken his temperature? 

Some of what you've written above would describe Remy a few weeks ago when he was diagnosed with pneumonia, a fairly simple to treat bacterial infection.

Keeping everything crossed and saying prayers for Badger


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Sending pawsite thoughts to you and Badger. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope Badger woke up a different dog this morning, sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and well wishes. It does mean a lot to me. 

Badger saw the oncologist today. We were hoping for a viral diagnosis, or perhaps Lyme's, but it wasn't meant to be. Chest x-rays showed progressive nodules in his lungs. We are devastated. I knew this would likely be an event in our journey, but this is still a tough pill to swallow. 

Palladia was offered, but not necessarily recommended. Due to side effects, overall prognosis, and cost, we've decided to stay away from this course of action. 

For now it will be painkillers and anti-inflammatory drugs, to see if we can get him perked back up. He started to have some discharge from his eyes, so we have drops for that too... They look much better already. 

At this point, we're likely looking at a month. One day at a time.

Sad night in the household.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to let us know - I am so very sorry for this news. Make the most of every single moment.

HUGS


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

A couple piroxicam pills, and he's clearly feeling much better. Ran back to the house to get his dinner tonight. Happy to see him back in a groove.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Sending you and Badger hugs and prayers. Please give the fella a nose kiss for me. I'm so sorry. I wish I could help somehow but please know you have a friend. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I know this must be such a difficult time for you. Take lots of pictures and remember what Danny says~dogs live in the moment, right now. Give Badger nose kisses for Dancer, Brie and I. Sending you both light, love and prayers. Jeanie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Jeanie! :0) He's been a pretty happy dog lately. The treat jar is getting a lot of use, no doubt.


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Starting to notice a bit of coughing. Still a happy doggie, though. Enjoying every moment with him. 

In a very odd twist of fate, our lab had what we had been told was a fatty mass removed from his hind paw. Had previously had cells removed and was told it was nothing to worry about. Had it removed last week and our vet told us that labs confirmed a sarcoma. 

Unbelievable. :-( Having a hard time sleeping at night.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry to read about your lab. Very sad.
Your journey with Badger is the same as we had with our Henry several years ago.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Ooof I am so sorry. Not fair. Just not fair. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Man, that just isn't fair. Hugs to you and your furbabies...


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your latest news. Hugs to everyone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

bk1998 said:


> Starting to notice a bit of coughing. Still a happy doggie, though. Enjoying every moment with him.
> 
> In a very odd twist of fate, our lab had what we had been told was a fatty mass removed from his hind paw. Had previously had cells removed and was told it was nothing to worry about. Had it removed last week and our vet told us that labs confirmed a sarcoma.
> 
> Unbelievable. :-( Having a hard time sleeping at night.


Oh man. It is said the Universe only doles out much! Enough already! Sending light and love to all of you. What's your labs name? I'd love to see pictures of the kids. 
Big hugs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bk*



bk1998 said:


> Starting to notice a bit of coughing. Still a happy doggie, though. Enjoying every moment with him.
> 
> In a very odd twist of fate, our lab had what we had been told was a fatty mass removed from his hind paw. Had previously had cells removed and was told it was nothing to worry about. Had it removed last week and our vet told us that labs confirmed a sarcoma.
> 
> Unbelievable. :-( Having a hard time sleeping at night.


BK

I am so very sorry for all Badger, your Lab and you are going through.
What is your Lab's name? I will pray for all of you.


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

I just read this thread and am so sorry to hear about Badger! He's is a handsome boy, and I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. And now your lab - what is his name? My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. Our lab is named Rugby... You can see him as a puppy on page one of this thread. He's visiting the oncologist on Wednesday. *crossing fingers*

A few more pictures of the dog kids are attached. As you can probably tell, Rugby is the dork of the duo.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

bk1998 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Our lab is named Rugby... You can see him as a puppy on page one of this thread. He's visiting the oncologist on Wednesday. *crossing fingers*
> 
> A few more pictures of the dog kids are attached. As you can probably tell, Rugby is the dork of the duo.


Lol! Rugby is a hambone! I love the updated pictures of the boys. Badger and Rugby are happy boys. I can't imagine how difficult this all is for you and your wife. We're sending you all positive thoughts and hope. Please give the boys an extra treat or two for me. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

So for Rugby, the verdict is a soft tissue sarcoma on his hind paw, grade I. Radiation has been recommended since clear margins were not available.

A number of fatty lipomas were checked out... but the oncologist does believe that he has a malignant mast cell tumor on his flank that will need to be removed.

Chest x-rays clean, no sign of metastatsis at this point.

All in all, not the worst news I've heard; but still worried about him.

Badger continues to amaze me. He's breathing a little bit harder after running around, but still doing very well and still very happy. Enjoying every day with him.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you for the updates on the boys. Are you OK? I know how hard it is with one, it's not fair you have both your boys fighting the evil C. Make sure you take care of you too. I'm here for you! Sending you,, Badger and Rugby big hugs and positive thoughts and healing vibes. ??????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bk*



bk1998 said:


> So for Rugby, the verdict is a soft tissue sarcoma on his hind paw, grade I. Radiation has been recommended since clear margins were not available.
> 
> A number of fatty lipomas were checked out... but the oncologist does believe that he has a malignant mast cell tumor on his flank that will need to be removed.
> 
> ...


BK

Praying for Rugby and Badger and you! Thanks for the update. I agree with JeanieBeth-you need to take care of yourself, too!
Cute pictures!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry you are dealing with all of this, glad to hear that Rugby is grade 1. I lost my Bonnie to Osteosarcoma last October, and then my Clyde to another cancer in January. Enjoy every moment you have with your babies, Carpe Diem!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thinking of you and the boys..


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for all of the thoughts and kind words. 

I've been working a lot lately, and came home quite late this evening. My wife works nights, so it was just the pups waiting for me. I let Badger out and he was quite happy, did his business in the yard, and chased me down as I took out the trash. However, after he ran, he began to cough quite a bit, and coughed up what looked like a bit of a blood clot. Right as I was about to freak out, he resumed his happy ways and kept greeting me in his carefree manner. Helped put me in a better state of mind, but I'm very worried for him and the pain he might be having that he wont show. We cuddled on the couch for an hour or so... His breathing is a bit shallow, but he seems fine otherwise. Still, a rough night for me. I'm not ready to lose him. 

Good news yesterday on Rugby, second tumor was also low grade with good margins, so thats good.

Next time I get a good story to tell I'll be back with a smile, I promise.


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Tonight Badger decided that his dog food sucked, and he'd rather have a few peanut butter treats instead. Who am I to argue with that logic?

Breaking out the tramadol for my tough guy tonight. I'm afraid our time is drawing to a close.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this thread and I'm saying prayers for your two boys.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I wouldn't argue with that logic either. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

What a day. Come on Badger, show us all its a hiccup! Peanut butter in anything is great! Give Badger an extra one for us and hugs to all of you. Sending love and light~
Jeanie, Brie and Dancer


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Friends,

A very sad day for us. We set Badger free this evening after a day of cuddling, kisses, chest rubs, and his two favorite things: French fries and a few sips of beer. 

The coughing was beginning to worsen, and Badger developed an obstruction that was preventing him from urinating. Rather than let him deteriorate any further, we let him go peacefully with our sweet local techs and vet. We'll be spreading his ashes in his favorite swimming lake in Wisconsin next weekend. 

I'm sure he's having a great time with all his pals at the bridge. No suffering, and I'm sure he's enjoying that old leg back. 

The decision was agonizing. But seeing him go peacefully was good, and helped lift a significant weight. 

Thanks to you all for hanging along with us on this journey.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Run free, Badger. You fought the good fight. Give Abigail and Emma big golden kisses for me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm sorry... Run free Badger!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so very sorry! Badger sure put up a good fight. Sending you love, light and hugs. 
Badger~Run free sweet boy!! I know you went straight on thru to the Rainbow Bridge chasing all our kids who called you home. Bless you Badger..??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bk*



bk1998 said:


> Friends,
> 
> A very sad day for us. We set Badger free this evening after a day of cuddling, kisses, chest rubs, and his two favorite things: French fries and a few sips of beer.
> 
> ...


Bk: I am so very sorry about sweet Badger, but I agree that seeing him go peacefully helps. I added his name to the Rainbow Bridge List and I'm sure he has met and been greeted by my Smooch and Snobear.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-14.html#post4885761


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Losing a best friend is never easy. Feel free to come here and talk about Badger whenever you want. I'm sure Cookie was there to greet him and show him how wonderful the Rainbow Bridge is.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am sure My Bonnie and Clyde were there to greet him and show him around. I am so very sorry for your loss, RIP sweet boy.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry. RIP Badger.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry it was time to say goodbye. Badger sure did put up a good fight. He will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet boy.


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Picking up Badger's remains this evening... we're headed to Wisconsin this weekend. A few weeks ago, I was really looking forward to making the trip with him (knowing it would likely be his last).

The trip will help provide a bit more closure though. We'll be spreading his ashes in the lake that I know he loved to swim in. We couldn't keep him out of that water. :0)

On another note, I had heard how hard losing a dog could be on the other dog in a two-pup family, but seeing it really is heartbreaking. I'm hoping that normal routine and lots of love pulls Rugby out of his funk pretty soon.


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you. We lost our sweet Koda a few weeks ago to osteosarcoma, so I'm sure she was waiting on the other side of the bridge for another playmate. May they both run free together until we see them again. Peace to you and your family (both 2 and 4 legged).


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Had a nice holiday weekend. My wife, Rugby, and I drove out to Wisconsin for a wedding. Rugby had been sooooo mopey leading up to the trip, and was a bit out of sorts on the drive. Normally, he lays in the back, cool as a cucumber... but on the way out something wasn't right. He was clearly still missing his bud. Once we arrived, he got back to normal, playing with the mother-in-law's labradoodle and enjoying all the familiar faces around. It was really great to see him play and perk up.

Saturday, we attended the weddding... on the same lake dock that I was married on 7 years ago. Such a special place for so many in the family... lots of good memories. It seemed quite appropriate the next day when we spread Badger's ashes into the lake from the same dock. A great resting place. I'm sure Badger would have approved. :0)

The ride back was nice, depsite some crummy weather. Rugby's getting back to normal, but I can tell he still misses his brother. We all do.


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

next time you are in WI, don't hesitate if you need a puppy sitter!


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

One year. I can't believe it's been this long.

Miss this guy every day. Reading back through this thread has been an emotional roller coaster.

I'll be having a beer for Badger tonight.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hugs my friend, these anniversaries can be tough. How's Rugby doing?


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

GoldenMum said:


> Hugs my friend, these anniversaries can be tough. How's Rugby doing?


He's doing great. No signs of cancer a year later. Still a fetching, cuddling machine!

It's been a long healing process for us, but we took a new step on the first of August when we rescued a golden, shepherd mix. Chewy is the newest member of our family!

Chewy is extremely shy and going to require a lot of love and work from us, but we're up to the task. A local organization brought her up from a rural, high kill shelter in South Carolina and we adopted her the day we met her. We all suspect that she's lived a good share of her life either in the wild or in a shelter, leading to a lot of meek behavior. It's incredible how much she's come out of her shell in just a few weeks though. We jumped right on obedience and socialization training. That's been key.

She's a natural round Rugby. It's so amusing. She adores him. Watches him, learns from him. Rugby's still adjusting to having a little sister with a lot of energy chasing him around (she's 11 months), but he's doing a pretty good job of showing her the ropes.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

How wonderful that you've rescued Chewy! I bet that before you know she and Rugby will be BFFs! Would love to see some pics of her!


----------

